# Runtime Error!



## HmmSchen (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo an alle.

Ich habe mir ein Metin2 Pserver runtergeladen.
Jetz kommt immer Runtime Error wenn ich neben Online spieler steh wenn ich neben Mobs stehe kommt nix.
Ich hab auch InGame gefragt und im Forum aber nix half.
Habe auch gepatcht
Hilft mir plsssssss


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Januar 2013)

Spiel lieber was gescheites, Achja,

P-Server sind nicht ganz legal.

lg


----------



## cij (21. Januar 2013)

Hi,



> Metin2 Pserver runtergeladen.



Vielleicht stimmt mit der Core etwas nicht? Hast du dir einen fertigen Server gezogen oder hast du es selbst kompiliert?



> P-Server sind nicht ganz legal.



Das mit dem legal bzw. illegal sein ist immer so ein Streit Punkt, ich gebe dir recht legal ist es nicht, aber machen können sie dir auch nix, außer du verlangst Monatlich Geld dafür dann schaut die Geschichte wieder anders aus. Ich betreibe selbst einen PServer seit 2007 ohne Schwierigkeiten.

Ich habe auch schon oft gehört in unserem Forum damals, das Blizzard einige PServer Betreiber vor Gericht gezogen und alles bis auf die die Monatlich Geld verlangt haben verloren hat.


----------



## HmmSchen (23. Januar 2013)

Ehm cij ist dein server immer noch online ?
Und kanns du mir helfen mit diesem runtime error ?


----------

